# Paph hainenense



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

Is this going to blast?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

The answer is no one knows.
Troy, just to be honest, this is probably why some people might think you are just trolling although you might be very serious.
I'm not sure if you would see what I'm saying. Hope so.

I mean, c'mon. 

Beautiful leaves and all, by the way.
Hopefully they will develop normally and flower for you.


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

The top of the inflourescence is much lighter than the bottom, the bud appears to be drying out, this was sent to me in bud, I have never bloomed this one to know the blooming habit, the plant itself is very healthy, not sure about the blooms though. how does this question correlate to trolling?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2017)

Honestly, it looks dry in the sheath, but.. why ask us?


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

You guys are experts!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

troy said:


> The top of the inflourescence is much lighter than the bottom, the bud appears to be drying out, this was sent to me in bud, I have never bloomed this one to know the blooming habit, the plant itself is very healthy, not sure about the blooms though. how does this question correlate to trolling?



No, I'm not saying you are trolling.
I guess I didn't express myself correctly.

But honestly, you are not even a newbie to growing plants.
So asking something like this seemed pointless. Perhaps it would have been different if you said something like "what do you guys think?" still, the answer is no one knows. Only time will tell. Isn't it??


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

I just havn't bloomed an appletonianum or hainense, I really don't have much experience with the barbata or sigmapetalum section soo, I guess I'm bummed this is blasting, but I was hoping just hoping that somebody experienced with this section would chime in and say, yaeh it's fine.... lol...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know what you are saying here, but maybe the photo isn't showing what you are seeing in person.
They just look normal to me, and even people who have grown this, they can't say for sure unless the spike or bud is obviously showing telling signs.
You just don't know! 

That is why in the very first post with that question and this photo with seemingly still green and normal spike, I thought you were just being silly.


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

I get what you are saying, I just went back to look, well my question is legitimate, I really do think it is going to blast, it traveled quite a distance to me, took 5 days


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

Again, time will tell. Just wait. Who knows it might just bloom for you?


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd really like that!! I have a paph cams cloud with 2 fat buds and a leucochilum x hangianum from sam tsui with a big ol fat bud, looking forward to those!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

My Cam's Cloud finally blasted after sitting low for almost one year! It was ridiculous how slow it was! lol It's pushing two new growths.

Orchid Inn had hang x leucho bloom size in the past??
I have one showing a low spike. bought it a few years ago as a seedling and been a good grower. Plant is rather big, more hang than leuco. flower better be nice. 

But Cam's Cloud is typically ugly, at least to my taste.
I bought it for the leaves, and for that tiny chance that it would turn out something more to my liking. 

I'm really excited about hang x leuco though!


----------



## troy (Mar 2, 2017)

I got my h x leu last time sam updated his list as blooming size, it quickly filled the pot with new roots then decided to bloom month later, it's getting really big in the crown, I hope the inflourescence starts up soon!! The cams cloud, I think I got from dave sarkowsky a while ago, it's growing a new growth and putting up a nice solid inflourescence with 2 buds, not sure where he got it, but I'm excited!!


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 3, 2017)

Wonderful leaves troy, I agree that the bud looks suspicious, the other one might be ok though.


----------



## chris20 (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks normal to me-- it will take awhile for the spike to fully elongate.


----------



## gego (Mar 3, 2017)

Troy, normal stem of that species grows up to a foot. So it has a long way to grow yett. Mine stayed still for a while and start moving again when the temp went higher. And it had pale green color around the bud. The plant looks healthy so worst case is you lose one bud. But both stems look healthy. Good luck. You will be amazed how much that little bud will strech. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2017)

Anytime I have seen an inflourescence turn yellow around a bud it blasted, then again, I'm unfamiliar with this section sooo fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Mar 4, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you.

In my experience, I found the appletonianum complexes are quite easily blast off. I got 2 blast off this year. No luck at all


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Love the foliage!


----------



## troy (Mar 6, 2017)

My temps might be too high my daytime is 85 night 60


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 7, 2017)

Beautiful leaves


----------

